# A world with real Pokemon



## KitsuneKit (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, let's say that with advancements in genetic engineering that it became possible to make custom made pets, meaning that it is now possible to make real pokemon.  
Mouse + Electric Eel + other DNA = Pikachu.  After all as popular as Pokemon is and how advanced Japan is, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that someone is already working on this.

If pokemon were available to buy, just like a normal cat, dog or hamster, would you get one?  and which one would it be?

Also, how do you think that daily life would change with pokemon now in existance?


----------



## Poink (Aug 23, 2007)

I would destroy the world with my pokemon and create the Team Rocket
but calling it the Nazi Rocket instead
lawl


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 23, 2007)

id get an evee because there so fucking cute!!


----------



## themocaw (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd build a Mewtwo and unleash it upon an unsuspecting population.


----------



## Esplender (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd pimp some Jynxes.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd catch a hyooman. :3


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> I would destroy the world with my pokemon and create the Team Rocket
> but calling it the Nazi Rocket instead
> lawl


Nooooo....

... I want to destory things and steal stuff... and ride around in a hot air balloon.

Which pokemon would you get?
I'd get a Raichu.


----------



## Poink (Aug 23, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> ... I want to destory things and steal stuff... and ride around in a hot air balloon.
> 
> Which pokemon would you get?
> I'd get a Raichu.



We will be more powerful than the team rocket
AND NEVER FAIL
We will rape Ash's ass.

And I don't know the names of the pokemons in English
I only got french versions :


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 23, 2007)

Quilava! I'd give it piercings, teach it to play guitar, and put it in a punk rock band XD


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd catch a Magikarp, find someone with with a Magikarp, and tell it to "Hit 'em with a splash attack." (cookie if you get the reference)


----------



## Poink (Aug 23, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd catch a Magikarp, find someone with with a Magikarp, and tell it to "Hit 'em with a splash attack." (cookie if you get the reference)



Remember seeing that on 4chan and fucking lol'd
It was on newground or something like that
LOL'D


----------



## Duster (Aug 23, 2007)

GO, B. PEPS!

B. Peps uses Rape Attack on Jynx


[size=x-large]*IT'S SUPER-EFFECTIVE!!!*[/size]


----------



## Jakal (Aug 23, 2007)

i've always liked vaporeon. but what would they add together to make it?


----------



## 16weeks (Aug 23, 2007)

I would create my own gym wit my ghost type buddies.( that's my problem, i treat my game pokemon like they're alive. they my good buddies.) and school people.


----------



## Raicoon (Aug 23, 2007)

Well actually they are secretly making real pokemon, no joke. And that a Pikachu has already been created. As for my pokemon i'd get a Latias or a Lopunny cuz well...they're cute.


----------



## Raicoon (Aug 23, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd catch a Magikarp, find someone with with a Magikarp, and tell it to "Hit 'em with a splash attack." (cookie if you get the reference)



I would have to make my magikarp counter with hyper beam...wait whaddya mean you cant use hyper beam...all right counter with splash!


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 23, 2007)

Sandslash and eevees please, Eh-hem <3


----------



## themocaw (Aug 23, 2007)

I also happen to liek mudkip.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 23, 2007)

Jakal said:
			
		

> i've always liked vaporeon. but what would they add together to make it?


I'd imagine that it would require the DNA of a fox and a fish... I think that would make it.  You would also have to put in some gene that makes it create a lot of saliva... after all, how else are they going to use water attacks?


----------



## darkcobalt86 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd also get all the turtle pokemon because turtles kick ass X3


----------



## Carbon (Aug 23, 2007)

Genetically creating a pokemon. lol.

:tu: on effort, though.

I'd want want a cubone and a tododile.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 23, 2007)

Id wanna  ninetails to cuddle with...


----------



## Gennets (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd run around shouting, "GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL" just to piss people off.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Aug 23, 2007)

Get a Lugia to fly around on. shouting.' SCREW YOU AIRLINES!'


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Aug 23, 2007)

X3 I'd get a snorlax.
Cause..I'd then sleeps on him. And he'd be comfy..
And a ninetails, cause then I could huggle it.
Or a jolteon. Just in case my Powa went outs.


----------



## sgolem (Aug 23, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> And I don't know the names of the pokemons in English
> I only got french versions :


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Pok%C3%A9mon
Didn't occur to me they'd have different names in French, but I guess that makes sense.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Aug 23, 2007)

Mmm... probably Espeon, Arcanine, and, um... probably a Sealeon.

And a Rapidash. 'cause I love horses.


----------



## kuron (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd catch 2 dozen Ditto's.


Ditto! Transform into a nuclear bomb!
Ditto! Transform into George W. Bush!
Ditto! Transform into a giant bar of gold I can sell!


Seriously you'd think Team Rocket would capture a few dittos and take over the world with it   >______>


----------



## KitsuneKit (Aug 24, 2007)

kuron said:
			
		

> I'd catch 2 dozen Ditto's.
> 
> 
> Ditto! Transform into a nuclear bomb!
> ...


I don't know what kinda DNA you need to make a Ditto.  I mean a Ditto isn't like any kind of animal... well, maybe a Jellyfish...


----------



## Tarrock (Aug 24, 2007)

when pokemon first came to the US back when i was in 4th grade, i wished that everyday pokemon would be real.

But if u think about it, pokemon wouldn't work in the real world. Your not in the cartoon world anymore, if a pikachu shocks you, its gonna knock you out. Not to mention crime with pokemon. Hell what's stopping say China from building up a huge pokemon army and attacking any country they desire.

Would it be awesome if it was real? Hell yeah
Would it work? No

Remember seeing a poll along long time ago, that if pokemon was real what would u be, it had stuff like trainer, researcher, photographer, breeder. Basically 95% of the ppl chose trainer, and i doubt if pokemon was real the other 5% would be those other options.

Then everyone says 'I'll start team rocket!', hell when i was a kid me and my best friend (now roommate) always talked about starting team rocket if pokemon was real. By the end of it we'll have 7000 different team rockets, not to mention the law would be harsh for pokenapping(lol).


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 24, 2007)

Raicoon said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magikarp, use hyper beam! what? what the fuck do you mean you don't know hyper beam?Whatever just use Splash.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd imagine a lot of people would get seriously injured.


----------



## Carbon (Aug 24, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I don't know what kinda DNA you need to make a Ditto.  I mean a Ditto isn't like any kind of animal... well, maybe a Jellyfish...



I really hope you don't think that it's even possible... :C


----------



## pluslei (Jan 2, 2008)

i would get a...lickitung....


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

Id get myself a Lucario, Gastly, Alakazam, Typhlosion, Garydos, and a Hitmonlee. Because:
Lucario looks a lot like a furry and kicks @$$,
Gastly is my all time fave
Alakazam is smrt like me
Typhlosion because he is the top evolution of my first ever pokemon i got ever in a pokemon game
Garydos cuz he, like lucario, kicks @$$,
and Hitmonlee because he is strong and very disciplined in the martial arts.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would have millions of eeveeloutions


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

WHOA! NECRO THREAD!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd be an Eevee breeder (along with evolutions)

I would also have a Lucario, Gardevoir, Charzard, Dragonaire, and Mewtwo


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 11, 2008)

Huh.  2007....  Oh well.  Yes, I would get one.  It would be a Charizard.  8)


----------



## X (Nov 11, 2008)

i would have a dragonair, a ditto(blue and one of a kind :3) and a jigglypuff with umbreon colors :mrgreen:


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd sail the seas with a Buizel.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 11, 2008)

Eevee. I'd name it Fluffy.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Nov 11, 2008)

rayquaza or a dark Lugia ^^


----------



## Glennjam (Nov 11, 2008)

That would kick ass...

EDIT : Lucario, most definately


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 11, 2008)

id get myself an orgasmic flareon


----------



## FeralPup (Nov 11, 2008)

Charizard o' course 8D
First pokemon i trained to lvl 100 x3
And did he pwn me some noobs back in the days of blue and red
x3


----------



## Glennjam (Nov 11, 2008)

Pup said:


> Charizard o' course 8D
> First pokemon i trained to lvl 100 x3
> And did he pwn me some noobs back in the days of blue and red
> x3



Girl, I would kick its ass with my lvl 100 blastoise =3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

Am I guilty by association if I post in a necro'd thread?

Ah, who cares. I'd either get a Bulbasaur, or one of the Pidgey evolves. A pidgeot would be coolest, but I dunno if the size would be practical.

Anyways, anyone who wants a fire or water pokemon is crazy  Flood and fire damages can be quite spendy!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2008)

pokiemans is real, look it the bee-thingy one (no clue of the name)


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

Beedrill? Gasp!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Beedrill. Lulz.<3


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd love a pet Sandslash.... that would be totally kick-ass. Hell... I'd love to be a certified Sandslash breeder.... Sandshrews for everyone!


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Shrew... :3


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Shrew... :3



You know you'd want one. Little shoulder buddy.


----------



## Snickers (Nov 11, 2008)

Knowing most pokemon lovers/furries people would just end up fucking them.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Knowing most pokemon lovers/furries people would just end up fucking them.



Yeeeaaa, no.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 11, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Knowing most pokemon lovers/furries people would just end up fucking them.



So I herd u leik mudkipz **Winkwinknudgenudge**

Sorry, couldn't resist. 





Dude, doesn't it look like he wants it? $10 says a furry made this XD


----------



## X (Nov 11, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Knowing most pokemon lovers/furries people would just end up fucking them.



no, all the ones I picked would be friends, since two of them could talk >_>
but no intercourse. not unless they tried to rape me or something.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## TwilightV (Nov 11, 2008)

Gnome said:


>



AAAGGHH! TEH MUDKIPZ!!! XD


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

Necro thread!!!!

But....houndoom.
HESOCUTE!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Knowing most pokemon lovers/furries people would just end up fucking them.



That's the beauty of a sandshrew. Who the hell wants to fuck sand? That would do some serious damage to the genitals of either gender!
Sandshrews are yiff proof!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 11, 2008)

Mightyena or how you spell it...loved that pokemon, so much I ditched my starter pokemon and made a Poochyena my main


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Mightyena or how you spell it...loved that pokemon, so much I ditched my starter pokemon and made a Poochyena my main



Hehe... I did the same my first time through Emerald. I couldn't help it. A face like his just screams kick-ass!
The starters (except for the fire chicken) sucked anyways.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd get a tauros and a miltalk and breed a huge fucking herd of cattle that produce magical healing milk and shit. Screw you, animal agriculture, beat that. D<

...I'd also get a rapidash.  Because it'd rock to ride a horse so fast that it's literally ON FIRE.  :3


----------



## Emil (Nov 12, 2008)

Since basically every species of pokemon is pretty much sentient, wouldnt this be slavery?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Having a pet spinarak would be fun... just let it make a web in one corner of the room and live there. That would be great.



Emil said:


> Since basically every species of pokemon is pretty much sentient, wouldnt this be slavery?


Take it back! My pokemon love me! It's not slavery if they want it!


----------



## Emil (Nov 12, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Take it back! My pokemon love me! It's not slavery if they want it!



Uncle Toms of Pokemans?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Emil said:


> Uncle Toms of Pokemans?


Who dat?


----------



## Emil (Nov 12, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Who dat?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Tom


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Emil said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Tom


Hmm... essentially true... though Mobichu doesn't approve of the term... You made her mad...


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, Scyther, and the world would be a little more bad-ass. :>


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 12, 2008)

Gnome said:


>


 

wooper! I love axolotls!


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd get a Mew, and use it to travel back in time and make my childhood less lonely.

Oh no, that would affect the space-time continuum, wouldn't it? I could end up making things much worse in the present!

...wow, that was terrible. Even for me. I feel ashamed now. If only there were keys on the keyboard that allowed one to erase words already typed. Oh well, what's done is done.

Hey, look at this!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

Fix'd


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 12, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> It's called post editing, you tasteless horror whore. I lost family there.



You've lost family in an impoverished third world country during a drought? How terribly insensitive of me!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 12, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> You've lost family in an impoverished third world country during a drought? How terribly insensitive of me!


Thanks for editing.


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 12, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Thanks for editing.



You're quite welcome.


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 12, 2008)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> wooper! I love axolotls!



More like axo*LOL*tls, amirite?!


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 13, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> Okay, let's say that with advancements in genetic engineering that it became possible to make custom made pets, meaning that it is now possible to make real pokemon.
> Mouse + Electric Eel + other DNA = Pikachu.  After all as popular as Pokemon is and how advanced Japan is, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that someone is already working on this.
> 
> If pokemon were available to buy, just like a normal cat, dog or hamster, would you get one?  and which one would it be?
> ...



Well, I would have to say that the pokemon that I want would be very difficult to genetically engineer. I would want a Ralts and raise it into a Gardevoir. My favorite pokemon by far. As far as daily life, people would ignore school and wander the countryside, just like on the show, to battle other trainers and get money from them like on the games. Not only that but to catch more and win gym battles to get strong enough to defeat the elite four!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd want a Pikachu... though I'm not sure how well my cat would like sharing the house with one.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 13, 2008)

Tarrock said:


> when pokemon first came to the US back when i was in 4th grade, i wished that everyday pokemon would be real.
> 
> But if u think about it, pokemon wouldn't work in the real world. Your not in the cartoon world anymore, if a pikachu shocks you, its gonna knock you out. Not to mention crime with pokemon. Hell what's stopping say China from building up a huge pokemon army and attacking any country they desire.
> 
> ...


 
In case you don't remember, china banned Pokemon the same time they banned the simpsons.

my six real life poke's

Arcanine - gaurd dog
Teddyursa - to show that cute things can pack a punch
Hitmonlee + Hitmonchan - spar practice
Ramparodos - knock down the presidency in china, and
mew - to have as a psychic snuggle kitty.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 13, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> I'd get a Hypno, and use it to lure small children into my basement, where I would sexually assault them, followed by their gruesome murders. Sometimes, for fun, I'd switch the order around.
> 
> ...wow, that was terrible. Even for me. I feel ashamed now. If only there were keys on the keyboard that allowed one to erase words already typed. Oh well, what's done is done.


 
You sick sick heshe (soz, dont know ya gender, failed to check)


----------



## mctanuki (Nov 13, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> You sick sick heshe (soz, dont know ya gender, failed to check)



Oddly enough...


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 13, 2008)

If pokemon were real they would devestate entire cities with their crazy abilities and what not but if could get one it would either be a Lucario, a mightyena or a glaceon.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Nov 13, 2008)

BITCH I LIVE IN A FUCKIN' TRASH CAN. WITH GRIMER AND MUK. 

Actually no. That would be gross.


Were they real, were I to have some, were I to have a career in them...

I'd probably be a photographer/artist/writer with a handful of house Pokemon.

Possibles include Houndoom, Espeon, Eevee, Vulpix, Ninetales, Natu, Umbreon, Dewgong, Smeargle, Mightyena, Delcatty, Altaria, Absol, Leafeon, and Glaceon. 

I'm another Eevee nut.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 13, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:


> Okay, let's say that with advancements in genetic engineering that it became possible to make custom made pets, meaning that it is now possible to make real pokemon.
> Mouse + Electric Eel + other DNA = Pikachu.  After all as popular as Pokemon is and how advanced Japan is, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that someone is already working on this.
> 
> If pokemon were available to buy, just like a normal cat, dog or hamster, would you get one?  and which one would it be?
> ...



Ok this is all fine and dandy, but while you might get something that looks like a Pokemon, they will not have the powers they have in the show, games, or books because they violate many of the laws physics, thermodynamics, laws of the conservation of energy.  An Electric Eel only produces about 500 volt of electricity...to get a pikachu thunder bolt would require volt in the millions to billions depending on distance, and the energy most come from the body of the pikachu it self. Evolving would be damn near impossible without a massive injection of a retro-virus

 Any how i would like a Typhlosion.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 13, 2008)

i would have to catch 'em all tbh...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2008)

*Only Foresee wars where Pokemons are used instead*
Hundreds of Hyperbeams anyone


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *Only Foresee wars where Pokemons are used instead*
> Hundreds of Hyperbeams anyone



Stinkin Nazi Charizards and their Flamethrowers. And then you stop and think about Leech Seed.... *shivers* yeah... Pokemon is deliciously violent... It would make Trench Warfare seem like gentleman's tactics in comparison.

I still vote Sandslashes for everyone.


----------



## The_Furret_Mage (Apr 10, 2010)

I would first make a ninetails as an ordinary companion and you know that fur is F**king soft, it's probably warm too. Probably made out of a fox and something that breathes fire. And name it something you'd name a cat.

Second, I would create an underground pokemon consortium and plot to destroy Disney's efforts to take over the world  with hundreds of rabid furrets >
why use furrets? Because it would be awesome...


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

A world with real life pokemon, treated as how they are in the anime/manga/games, is a world I would find ethically problematic due to the mass amounts of slavery.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

NECRO!

And a world with pokemon would be unethical, riddled with semi-sapient animal abuse and slavery.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

I would make friends with a poke'mon, and be all like *cool face*
I would walk around with it, and hopefully nobody would be like "Our eyes met, BATTLE!"
I would be like O__________o "Oh jeez..."
Then I would be like I don't know what it can do


----------



## Emil (Apr 10, 2010)

If the pokemans were f'in stupid (and thus, ethically unproblematic) Id TOTALLY rock a Scyther. Id be knifin bitches left and right. Id be all like, "Bitch, what you lookin at?" *shlink*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 10, 2010)

If I got a pet Weavile, my life would be complete and I would never leave the house.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 10, 2010)

"Let's assume that we can mass produce creatures that melt 10K ton glaciers in moments.  What difference does it make?"  

Well, considering we just made portable megawatt generators, have found sources of free energy, several towns are going to drop off the face of the map as Magnetons raise the local temperature by a few dozen and ruin any metallic or electronic items within a couple hundred meters of each of them, something as simple as fishing can result in getting acid spewed onto your face and torso, and so many other things, I'd say the world descends into chaos mighty quick.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

Attaman said:


> "Let's assume that we can mass produce creatures that melt 10K ton glaciers in moments.  What difference does it make?"
> 
> Well, considering we just made portable megawatt generators, have found sources of free energy, several towns are going to drop off the face of the map as Magnetons raise the local temperature by a few dozen and ruin any metallic or electronic items within a couple hundred meters of each of them, something as simple as fishing can result in getting acid spewed onto your face and torso, and so many other things, I'd say the world descends into chaos mighty quick.


Meh, chaos is better than what we have now. IMO


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

holy shit necro. Goddammit newbs >:[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

*bitching about necro* 

Everyone knows that Mudkipz pwn all... Though I might like an Ivysaur. I'd give it a necklace made out of everstone though 'cuz Venusaur is UGLY.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 11, 2010)

I would like to inject that drug into me and turn myself into some super bird pokemon.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> I would like to inject that drug into me and turn myself into some super bird pokemon.



Until you come off the high...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

A lot of people would catch em to rape them


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> A lot of people would catch em to rape them


What if the poke'mon got them first O_O


----------



## Vikar (Apr 11, 2010)

Calculations have shown that a level 5 Rattata's scratch has a yield of two megatons.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> What if the poke'mon got them first O_O



oh murr


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Inb4 Lucario, and Lopunny...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> oh murr


 Purr.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Inb4 Lucario, and *Lopunny*...



Damn.

Oh and Mewtwo > Lucario


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Damn.
> 
> Oh and Mewtwo > Lucario



Steel cancels  out the weakness to psychic, DARK PULSE... I win.


----------



## Vikar (Apr 11, 2010)

Electric types are currently the best in competitive play, IIRC.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Steel cancels  out the weakness to psychic, DARK PULSE... I win.



Not the game. Movie.

Mewtwo killed (it actually implies he killed) and was god (world-wide storm)

and a genetic engineer. +90 hawtness


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Not the game. Movie.
> 
> Mewtwo killed (it actually implies he killed) and was god (world-wide storm)
> 
> and a genetic engineer. +90 hawtness



Yeah, well it has a keychain ring back and olive fingers... >:V

Though I admit the armor it was wearing in the move was pretty sick
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/knight42069/MewTwo.jpg


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Damn.
> 
> Oh and Mewtwo > Lucario


Zorozark isgoing to get it bad...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Yeah, well it has a keychain ring back and olive fingers... >:V




And Lucario has flesh dred locks and spikes growing outta the back of his hands.

Mewtwo = a genetic experiment. It makes sense.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And Lucario has flesh dred locks and spikes growing outta the back of his hands.
> 
> Mewtwo = a genetic experiment. It makes sense.



You're right they both suck... 


IN COMPARISON TO MUDKIPZ!!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> You're right they both suck...
> 
> 
> IN COMPARISON TO MUDKIPZ!!!!




No. Mudkips are fun, but Mewtwo is


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> No. Mudkips are fun, but Mewtwo is



And Lucario is furry fodder... :lol: >.>


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> And Lucario is furry fodder... :lol: >.>



yep. its the holy trinity of pokefags


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> yep. its the holy trinity of pokefags



A sad day for human kind...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> A sad day for human kind...


 

 A sign of our imminent demise


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> You're right they both suck...
> 
> 
> IN COMPARISON TO MUDKIPZ!!!!



MUDKIPZ. I LEIK.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> A sign of our imminent demise



Alright! who want's "I survived a furry orgy without getting my butt plugged" T-shirts!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Alright! who want's "I survived a furry orgy without getting my butt plugged" T-shirts!!!




I don't deserve one. Got my butt plugged ;^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't deserve one. Got my butt plugged ;^;



I'm sorry, I laughed... hard.

Hurry for increasing your post count in a necro'd thread.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Alright! who want's "I survived a furry orgy without getting my butt plugged" T-shirts!!!


I am pretty sure if this happened, I would notbe able to wear that shirts without lying.


8-bit said:


> I don't deserve one. Got my butt plugged ;^;


You're not supposed to cry! That is for Emos and Scene Kids.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am pretty sure if this happened, I would notbe able to wear that shirts without lying.
> 
> You're not supposed to cry! That is for Emos and Scene Kids.



I got plugged with a serrated knife ;^;

The blood was hawt, but the pain wasn't worth it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am pretty sure if this happened, I would notbe able to wear that shirts without lying.
> .



I've never got my butt plugged at a furry orgy. 

Then again, I've never been to a furry orgy, or an orgy, or had sex... T.T


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I got plugged with a serrated knife ;^;


I am sure that you would not be plugged, too thin, and your entrails would run.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am sure that you would not be plugged, too thin, and your entrails would run.



I'm a fast healer


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm a fast healer


Well then. Let's have fun!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Dead-Zero said:


> id get an evee because there so fucking cute!!



Just get a fox.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well then. Let's have fun!


 
whats your MSN? pm it


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> whats your MSN? pm it


You know you could click on the MSN handle button under my avatar :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You know you could click on the MSN handle button under my avatar :V



Pwned


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Pwned


Sex.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Sex.



Point?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Point?


Male?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Male?



Yes?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Yes?


The post says "Question Mark?", but quote says otherwise...
I don't know :3
They match now. O_O


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The post says "Question Mark?", but quote says otherwise...
> I don't know :3
> They match now. O_O



I have magic ninja powers. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I have magic ninja powers. :3


but I got here before it changed, I must have some sort of powers as well.
:3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> but I got here before it changed, I must have some sort of powers as well.
> :3



Hmmm... Yes, I see... How would you like to be trained in the way of the ninja...?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Hmmm... Yes, I see... How would you like to be trained in the way of the ninja...?


Meh, I have my own style, me and Rose (my boss type lady for a while) call it, Hurts People.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Cool...

Back on topic.. I wish my cat was replaced with a Meowth, free money with PAY DAY!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Cool...
> 
> Back on topic.. I wish my cat was replaced with a Meowth, free money with PAY DAY!


I would replace mine with persian, why not?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would replace mine with persian, why not?



Meowth can talk...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Meowth can talk...


Only one Meowth can talk.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Only one Meowth can talk.



Jeez, take away all my fun, will ya'?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Jeez, take away all my fun, will ya'?


yes


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Good god, this is the most ancient necro I've ever come across.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> yes





Fine, take it. I wasn't using it anyway....


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Fine, take it. I wasn't using it anyway....


We can have it together :3 ; )


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> We can have it together :3 ; )



Murr?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Murr?


If you want it to be, purr~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If you want it to be, purr~



.///.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> .///.


;3 tee hee.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> ;3 tee hee.



>///<

 Wait, when did you change your avi? It looks a lot less... evil.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> >///<
> 
> Wait, when did you change your avi? It looks a lot less... evil.


Yes I did, but anyways...
;3 Let's have fun, since I have yours, I can share some.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes I did, but anyways...
> ;3 Let's have fun, since I have yours, I can share some.



As fun as that sounds, it's four 'o clock in the morning... I should be goin' to bed... Maybe next time...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow this is a old thread. These older threads that get new post usualy closed fast.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Wow this is a old thread. These older threads that get new post usualy closed fast.


Yeah my silly strawberry topic was destroyed within minutes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

KitsuneKit said:


> *Okay, let's say that with advancements in genetic engineering that it became possible to make custom made pets*, meaning that it is now possible to make real pokemon.
> Mouse + Electric Eel + other DNA = Pikachu.  After all as popular as Pokemon is and how advanced Japan is, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that someone is already working on this.
> 
> If pokemon were available to buy, just like a normal cat, dog or hamster, would you get one?  and which one would it be?
> ...



I want to murder you, wait no, delete you for creating this obviously lamer than your girlfriend orgasm anything.
The genetic engineerign nowadays is NOWHERE there, and nobody would make custom pets anyway - why would they? Does that make them earn enough moneny? Nope.

Also, to ruin your dreams, genetic engineering is not outside the body. In genetic engineering nowadays people try and edit DNA and such life forming objects not to create your fursona and wet furry dream, but to make humans stronger, resistant and powerful. For example the most important life form in the world can seriously help us, of course you'd smash it with a shoe first - Mr. Cockroach.

Also, don't admire Japan because they made pokemon, admire the REAL countries behind the scenes. The USA, the europe - they are the ones that make your tail go between your legs life possible in the near furture where the world will be a bit modified.

Also, from where do you think giant researchers come? The USA? Pfffffffft... some of them come from my country, and they made great researches. One research even found a certain object in the human body, that when manipulated can control the lifetime of the cell(Blunt bare translation).

Mouse + Electric = Goodbye mouse
Mouse + other DNA = Goodbye mouse
It is not advanced enough for those today. And to make a mouse big and intelligent enough? And for it to look well? And to treat it's deseases? And to make it YELLOW?

Actually by combining some DNA of sea animal I forgot, researchers could make some mice glow in the dark. That's not important however.


EDIT: Oh fuck it's three years ago

[/thread]


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2010)

You're once, twice, three times a necro. This thread needs to fucking die a horrible death.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You're once, twice, three times a necro. This thread needs to fucking die a horrible death.



You revived it again *sigh*
And also I did, right now.

[/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD]
[/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD][/THREAD][/THREAD]
[/THREAD] 

And again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys
are


just


twats sometimes

Thread locked: Necro


----------

